# Jobs for Hospitality



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

So I've been applying online with Caterer Global for a couple of months now to no avail. My wife got a position as a teacher there and we will be leaving from the States to move to Dubai in August. Although not imperative that I find a job immediately, I would to like to find one asap. Am I going about this the wrong way? Should I wait and face to face talk to different Restaurants/ Hotels, or keep up the internet search? Speaking of Restaurants, whats the custom there as far as tipping? Being from USA ppl are suppose to tip- do they in that part of the world?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

unless you are very upper Management, hospitality jobs are usually asians and very badly paid. Tipping is not compulsory or expected but always welcome, but make sure that it goes to the staff and not the management.


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks- Yeah my experience is in Management of Restaurants,also have waited tables for allot of years, but have never worked with a Hotel before


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Actually, with the maturing (yes, don't laugh) hotel industry over here, there are increasing opprortunities for people at all levels and from all nationalities. The down side is that the hours are awful and the pay low. Hotel companies compensate by giving perks which are relatively cheap to them, such as accommodation, laundry, transportation, meals and discounted stays. Incidentally, this endemic with the industry in most parts of the world so not restricted to Dubai. Personally, I don't understand how people put up with it and still stay so cheerful and motivated!
However, I am veering off topic, so I would suggest that especially now that new concepts are arriving in the market there are opportunities, albeit not terribly well paid. If you are good at numbers and can write well in English, you could also try your hand at consultancy - have you considered that? Of course they prefer someone with regional experience, but if you can bear a year of numbing research work, it should set you up with a new career - behind a desk!


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Off-topic and just curious - you do not have to answer! So you are basically moving here because your wife got a job here? Or you guys wanna travel? 
Is teaching paying here better than in US ? From what I heard it is not.


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

Teaching in dubai pays a little better and we want to travel as well.


----------

